# A Rubberdor named PiPs...or maybe 3...lol



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

This was mentioned a while back and finally got a chance to snap some pics...I couldn't get to the humi's though yet...this will be long...sorry...since there is a ton in there with multiple layers...but at least I got a chance to rotate! enjoy...


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Who are you, the freakin' Walt Disney of cigars? Crap man. Crap. :biggrin:


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

HAHAHAHHA...nah man...just a guy named PiPs..lol....but you wanted to see it!! LOL I'll post the cooler tomorrow...  not sure when I can get to the humis....maybe next week...


----------



## prophetic_joe (May 5, 2007)

Wow just about says it all. :dribble:


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Wow, nice "little" collection.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

PiPs your KILLING US MAN JUST KILLING US!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

At first I thought O K maybe this guy has some ammo but for christ sake man you got an arsenal---BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM! Not just Nice but Outstanding photos and you've not got to your Humi yet-

That's my humi to the left-----------

Oh SH**--:baffled:


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Holy cow...were not worthy..were not worthy...were not worthy.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

You "officially" are an addict. cigar addict , but still an addict. Do they have a Cigar Anonymous Chapter? Because of the amount AND weight of your collection and can state with no doubts, you have caused an imbalance in the earths rotation... in order to correct this without further untold damage you need to distribute that weight further south to obtain equilibrium.


Yeah... yeah.. that sounded good. Cool.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

You could possibly stock a decent sized cigar store, (outside the U.S.). Nice collection. Have to admire your taste. Great pics.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

That's actually frightening.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks like some very nice stuff there. You have "pegged" my jealousy meter!!!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Wow, look at all the Anejos.


----------



## mphilipp (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn, nice rubbermate selection. I would hate to see what's in the rest of your stash.


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

That is one helluva collection you have there. If only I could convince my wife to let me build mine up like that.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

mrgatorman said:


> Holy cow...were not worthy..were not worthy...were not worthy.


Ditto!! x 1000!! WOW!


----------



## burritosdaily (Jul 2, 2007)

HOLY CRAP! That is nuts... I don't know how you choose what to smoke...

:dribble: :dribble: :dribble: :dribble:


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

That is one damn crazy selection, we should call him Altadis from now on...


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

Very Nice there Pips! Your Habano collections looks great too!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks guys!  That large bin was started a few years ago and of course have seen some changes. The other two were recently added on. I keep these under the bed. The wife knows (like she has seen the bins...but not displayed all open like these pics!! LOL)...but when its out of site...its out of mind!! 

I will post the cooler pic and then the humi's soon. That needs its own thread as well.....lol...and then that is it fellas...


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Duuuuuuuddde! So very jealous.


----------



## SingleMaltScott-cl (Mar 19, 2007)

That's an insane amount of cigars
Do you want to adopt me???


----------



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

Man, I don't think I could smoke all those in my lifetime, but I'd die tryin'!


----------



## CubanLink-cl (Jul 13, 2007)

speechless.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Amazing stash. Nice job!


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

Very nice collection. I thought I had a lot of cigars. I aspire to be like you.


----------



## prophetic_joe (May 5, 2007)

So the only question left to ask is "When's the party at Mario's house?"


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

PiPs, I think you have way too many and need to "thin out the herd". I'll be happy to offer a place to store them!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

here's his girlfriend...










and his car...


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

I don't know what I like better the Monte #2's or the Boli's.....

Are those Party Shorts in the background?

Nice selection there PiPs


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

I love the #2's....and those Boli's are from 2001. And yes, those are the Party Shorts. You guys are too much!!! I am sure you guys have monster stashes as well and I know many blow me away with those cabinets!!

And Joe....I would be happy to host a CL HERF!!!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> You guys are too much!!! I am sure you guys have monster stashes as well and I know many blow me away with those cabinets!!


Ya, I wish... my 100 count humi contained 6 "yardgars" until today. It's a little happier now.:lol:


----------



## dowellmichaeld (Jul 21, 2007)

Very nice, MDD.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

OK - we are all heading to White Plains for the Great American Smoke-Out CigarLive style!

H O L Y S H I Z N I T Mario! Now I know where the national deficit went to. That stash is unbe-freakin-lievable!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

what do you use to keep all these suckers fresh?


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

I have been using gel jars in those rubberdors. They seem to work great for me. However, for my new cooler, I decided to work with the beads. Excellent as well.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

What do they look like?
the rubberdors that is?


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

what do they look like? Havent you seen the pics above????? I have like 10+ pics posted...


----------



## WOXOF (Apr 21, 2007)

In the great words of Forest Gump _"I think I just ruined your roomate's bathrobe"._

I need to go wipe myself off now.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Haha all I see is a crap load of cigars 

Are they like those puck things?


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

louistogie said:


> Haha all I see is a crap load of cigars
> 
> Are they like those puck things?


The rubberdors are the Rubbermaid storage bins that MP has converted into humidors. It is a combination of the words *Rubber*maid and humi*dor*...to give you rubberdor.

You will also hear people talking about their coolerdor (made from a cooler), tupperdor (made from tupperware), and even fridgador (made from a fridge). Hope this was helpful.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

louistogie said:


> Haha all I see is a crap load of cigars
> 
> Are they like those puck things?


No, Gel Jars are different from the PUCK. The puck uses beads. Here is a pic of the gel jars. And thanks Charlie for helping with the explanation!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> No, Gel Jars are different from the PUCK. The puck uses beads. Here is a pic of the gel jars. And thanks Charlie for helping with the explanation!


PiP's, how much do the Gel Jars cost? I will probably go with the beads, when I finish my ice-chest conversion, but I'm curious for smaller, future projects.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Mtmouse said:


> PiP's, how much do the Gel Jars cost? I will probably go with the beads, when I finish my ice-chest conversion, but I'm curious for smaller, future projects.


I get those jars at a fraction of what you see them online for. They are in the $4.00 range for me and last a very long time. Some B/M's around sell them for $12.00!! LOL I use jars in ALL of my humis and these rubberdors. However for the new cooler, I decided to try the beads. They have been working great as well.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Oh okay, I've seen those.
How many do you use per tupperdor?

And thanks Labman and Maduro PiPs.
I looking into getting a tupperdor...


----------



## smakudwn (Aug 3, 2007)

My laud.

How long did it take you to accumulate that?


----------



## alnpd-cl (Jun 5, 2007)

If you need to make some room I'll take some of the Fuentes of your hands for a reasonable price! To share is devine!


----------



## Gatormoye (May 23, 2007)

Nice stash Pip's.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

louistogie said:


> Oh okay, I've seen those.
> How many do you use per tupperdor?
> 
> And thanks Labman and Maduro PiPs.
> I looking into getting a tupperdor...


No problem, man. :teacher:


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Gatormoye said:


> Nice stash Pip's.


more pics are coming!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

louistogie said:


> Oh okay, I've seen those.
> How many do you use per tupperdor?
> 
> And thanks Labman and Maduro PiPs.
> I looking into getting a tupperdor...


Between 1 and 2 jars. 2 for sure in the larger one. But these hold humidity so well...some times I have to open them to release some extra humidity. But they are consistently in the upper 60's%. I swear they hold better than my normal humis!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> more pics are coming!!


Stop....you're killing me PiPs.:whoohoo:


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Mtmouse said:


> Stop....you're killing me PiPs.:whoohoo:


LOL...well I told you guys that I was just starting with the rubberdors! Its alot of work taking all these pics and removing all the stock!! LOL I have 7 humi's as well and dreading those pics....but I like them for my archives. Then there is the cooler...


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> ... Its alot of work taking all these pics and removing all the stock!! LOL I have 7 humi's as well and dreading those pics.....


Like I said.....I wish I had your problems.:redface:

Isn't it past your bedtime?


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Between 1 and 2 jars. 2 for sure in the larger one. But these hold humidity so well...some times I have to open them to release some extra humidity. But they are consistently in the upper 60's%. I swear they hold better than my normal humis!


Great! thanks for the help.


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

Okay I get it, Pips is a tobacconist.


----------



## reefman-cl (Aug 12, 2007)

damn bro! Thats insane! I was gonna post a pic but now i think I wont.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> You "officially" are an addict. cigar addict , but still an addict. Do they have a Cigar Anonymous Chapter? Because of the amount AND weight of your collection and can state with no doubts, you have caused an imbalance in the earths rotation... in order to correct this without further untold damage you need to distribute that weight further south to obtain equilibrium.
> 
> Yeah... yeah.. that sounded good. Cool.


BUMP AND THEN BUMP!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Sorry to bug again.
But I see you line your tupperdor with ceder.
did you glue them in there or just place them in there? 

I need to pick up a little tupperdor because my humi smells and its cracked!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

louistogie said:


> Sorry to bug again.
> But I see you line your tupperdor with ceder.
> did you glue them in there or just place them in there?
> 
> I need to pick up a little tupperdor because my humi smells and its cracked!


I would either grab a small rubbermaid bin...like the smaller ones above, not that large one out of the 3. You can line it with thin cedar sheets using double-sided tape or maybe a dab of gorilla glue. I did that for my cooler pictured below. I made the shelves using carpenters glue. I like the smaller rubberdors since you can get at least 8 boxes + in there and even singles...and they always hold a great RH and low enough to fit under your bed!!  And when you crack it open....the aroma doesnt get any better!

Here is that cooler I mentioned...my recent project....I gotta take a new pic though....cause there is even more in there now...


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> I would either grab a small rubbermaid bin...like the smaller ones above, not that large one out of the 3. You can line it with thin cedar sheets using double-sided tape or maybe a dab of gorilla glue. I did that for my cooler pictured below. I made the shelves using carpenters glue. I like the smaller rubberdors since you can get at least 8 boxes + in there and even singles...and they always hold a great RH and low enough to fit under your bed!!  And when you crack it open....the aroma doesnt get any better!
> 
> Here is that cooler I mentioned...my recent project....I gotta take a new pic though....cause there is even more in there now...


I think I'm gonna go out and buy a little rubbermaid bin.
I don't got any smokes right now so I'll look for small one.
and thanks for tips/help.


Thats a cool project!
you just put a cooler on its side, thats a good idea.
How is it working so far?


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

The coolerdor is my FAV by far. I have it standing up....so when you open it...its like you are opening the door to your little own walk-in. Even though only my arm walks in! HAHAHAH....But I LOVE IT. Maintains a beautiful 67-68% RH. The aroma is intoxicating!  

I would go with that small rubberdor and grab some empty cedar boxes from your local shop. If you cant get any, I can help ya...I can get a handful on the nice plain LFD Ligero cab boxes....they are great to store singles in.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> The coolerdor is my FAV by far. I have it standing up....so when you open it...its like you are opening the door to your little own walk-in. Even though only my arm walks in! HAHAHAH....But I LOVE IT. Maintains a beautiful 67-68% RH. The aroma is intoxicating!
> 
> I would go with that small rubberdor and grab some empty cedar boxes from your local shop. If you cant get any, I can help ya...I can get a handful on the nice plain LFD Ligero cab boxes....they are great to store singles in.


Haha thats awesome! and it looks cool to. 
can't wait to check out the new pics.

I'll see if I can stop by walmart today to pick
up a small rubberdor. And sure I'll take a few boxes, thanks! 
:redface:


----------



## Hamaki (Jul 12, 2007)

:dribble: Geez, should have placed a "NSFW" tag on this thread. Cigar Pron for sure and now I'll probably spend the rest of my work day daydreaming. It is a very impressive collection. I'm having a hard time imagining what all of that looks like in person. I have a hard enough time filling up my desktop humidor.

I actually spent my lunch break looking at Rubbermaids and coolers. Coolers are actually a lot more expensive than Rubbermaids. I was wondering if any of you have had temperature problems with your rubberdors when you keep them out of direct sunlight.

thanks for posting. It is an awesome set of pictures.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

This is what a collection looks like when you win the lottery???


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Coop D said:


> This is what a collection looks like when you win the lottery???


nope,Mario is rich!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

That. Is. Insane....I am amazed. and very very jealous. Nice stash... and I say 'stash', because all those cigars I might never get a chance to smoke are slid under your F%^king bed!! Holy crap. I have a new idol. Nice Mario.


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

Holy Lord almighty!!!! I bow down to that collection!! 


What I would kill to have that many cigars!!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

WOW!!! And i ahve scene some of the stuff he has added since then... these were taken awhile ago so imagine now lol. Mario that is beautiful You need a walk in humi


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Holy $hit guys!!! Where did this thread come from!!???? Damn...I dont even have those anymore!!! I gotta update this thread with some NEW PICS!!!  Sadly, my collection tripled since last summer......hahahahahah


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Holy $hit guys!!! Where did this thread come from!!???? Damn...I dont even have those anymore!!! I gotta update this thread with some NEW PICS!!!  Sadly, my collection tripled since last summer......hahahahahah


LOL, South Carolina was talking smack to you? ROFLMAO...RIGHT!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Sadly, my collection tripled since last summer......hahahahahah


:lol:you said sadly.Whatever Mario:biggrin:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Bigfoot said:


> LOL, South Carolina was talking smack to you? ROFLMAO...RIGHT!!


Yes I did! I know he has a big gun! But i have my doubt as to if he can use it LMAO


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

Im with charles! We have yet to see this guy actually fulfill any threat he has made against us southern boys!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Holy $hit guys!!! Where did this thread come from!!???? Damn...I dont even have those anymore!!! I gotta update this thread with some NEW PICS!!!  Sadly, my collection tripled since last summer......hahahahahah


Freakin comedian :lol:


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Dam Mario are you opening a store or what .......Nice collection


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Whether you have a small collection or a big one, I just enjoy looking at what my fellow b/sotl's have. Am I jealous? Hell yeah but it's still nice to see. Great collection Mario, thanks for sharing.


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow thats a sweet collection. And now you say it has tripled, WOW!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

SO do you have to work out a deal with the devil to get a collection like this????

Where do I sign???


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Coop D said:


> SO do you have to work out a deal with the devil to get a collection like this????
> 
> Where do I sign???


No deal, just give him your soul and the cigars are yours!! lol


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice pics for a beginner, Mario


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice....thats carzy


----------



## zachattack 843 (Aug 24, 2008)

Oh crap I think I just got eye bombed


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Holy Crap.. but the seals on those big rubber ones isn't that good. I was gonna use one, but it decided to use a cooler instead.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I remember when I first started here and said pretty much what everyone else has here--Since then though I think he's slacking--Heck I can top his pic's----Give me a day or so ---I got to go to the B & M and take some ---


I'll say it again Mario--you have class---LOL


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Wow how did I miss this thread! 

Mario you are the man. Can't wait to see the updated pics!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Dude, that was trick photography, right? That can't be real, that is just too unbelievable. Sweet fancy Moses!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Ceedee said:


> Who are you, the freakin' Walt Disney of cigars? Crap man. Crap. :biggrin:


LOL lmao rlmao to mario that sh*t is insane somebody needs to smack you for that one


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

There is this story about Mario in Cigarland...

Amazing!!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Ok since you guys are great, I found some pics of my cooler and cab. These are a bit old as well (like last fall/winter maybe)...some stock has changed and moved around and plus I added some stuff...but you get point....I will take new pics...and I still have to photograph my 7 humidors!  

First the cooler.....


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

You Sir are a Madman... ;p


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

SmoknTaz said:


> Whether you have a small collection or a big one, I just enjoy looking at what my fellow b/sotl's have. Am I jealous? Hell yeah but it's still nice to see. Great collection Mario, thanks for sharing.


I second that! Hey wait, is it wrong to quote yourself? :biggrin:

Again, great collection Mario, you just gave me some ideas for my next coolerdor.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

I can't believe I just found this thread. That, sir, is one amazing collection! I am literally green w/envy - wow!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Should I post the cabinet yet?


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Should I post the cabinet yet?


Send it down here and I'll guard it for ya!!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Should I post the cabinet yet?


Go ahead and torture us some more Mario. http://www.mysmiley.net/free-unhappy-smileys.php


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Damn!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Should I post the cabinet yet?


Now your starting to piss me off----:dribble:

:biggrin:


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

Not too bad PIPPY!!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> Now your starting to piss me off----:dribble:
> 
> :biggrin:


I concur!! No need to :brick:


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

my god man !! im going to smoke my computer screen !!!! but that wouldnt taste as good as any of those !
youve got some killer smokes there brother, nice collection!! do you think you can smoke all those in your life time haha...


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Holding back the cabinet pics now... 

2 weeks late it will be a full walk in Room-a-dor stocked to the brim with amazing smokes....

I am amazed!!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

It's only a small cab....1,500 - 2,000 sticks capacity.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Maduro PiPs said:


> It's only a small cab....1,500 - 2,000 sticks capacity.


Only a small cabinet....:mumbles:


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Should I post the cabinet yet?


What a f'n tease...


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

What he ^^^^ said---LOL


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

Maduro PiPs said:


> It's only a small cab....1,500 - 2,000 sticks capacity.


is it small enuf that you could mail it to me ?


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

What a fantastic selection. You have great taste in cigars.
Looks like it is time for a cabinet humidor.


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

Wow! now thats a stash.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

very nice Mario


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Now that's just making the rest of us look bad.


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Quite awesome!


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Jan 23, 2008)

Pips, 
Can I be your friend? Hahaha


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Mario i have 2 questions 
What did you use to hold the spanish cedar on the walls of the cooler glue or something
how the hell is do you keep it standing so the door opens


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow, great collection!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

jam said:


> Mario i have 2 questions
> What did you use to hold the spanish cedar on the walls of the cooler glue or something
> how the hell is do you keep it standing so the door opens


I actually use double-sided tape Joe. The cedar sheets are thin enough to hold since then are very light. The heavier cedar is used for the shelves.


----------

